# Scope site in Question...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I am shooting a Remington 870 Wingmaster with a 20" rifled slug barrel with a Cantilever mounted Leupold VX-II 1-4 shotgun scope. I recently bought the barrel and scope new. I had the scope bore sighted and went out to the range today. I was shooting 3" groups at 50 yards, but could not get the scope to adjust. I moved the left/right adjustment and got the zeroed in but the up and down I can't get. I am consistantly 6 inches low and when I adjust the scope towards the upward direction (1 click is about 1/4"), the groups seem to stay in the same spot on the target.

My questions are...

1. Is it the ammo?
2. Can I continue to move up/down adjustment knob in a complete circle and go beyond the number 14?

I have never sited in a scope before, just archery sites. I thought I knew what I was doing but...

Any help and suggestions would be appreciated.

I would like to zero the scope at 100 yards. I believe I should be about 2-3 inches high at 50, according the the box balistics on the ammo.

Thanks a million!


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes you can turn the turret several turns. You can also shim the rear base if you can't get it adjusted up enough. If it won't move after turning it more it could be broken springs inside the scope.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

is this a smooth bore barrel?? what type of slugs are you shooting.

I have a rifled barel and Sabot slugs, 1.5 [email protected] = [email protected], and I think 2 low @ 200


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Remington 870 Wingmaster with a 20" rifled slug barrel with a Cantilever mounted Leupold VX-II 1-4 shotgun scope.*

Yes you can turn the scope adjust ment screws beyound one turn. The one click is 1/4 inch at 100 yards unless the scopes instructions say other words.

Bushnell & Pentex scopes instructions say to have the setting at the highest setting when shooting to sight in a gun. In other words a 3x9 should be set at 9 power.

I had a loopy that would not move when trying to adjust it so sent it back. They sent me a nice card when they recieved it and what they found wrong on the first quick look. They sent it back looking like a new scope. Two years latter I still havn't put it on any thing to see if it was indeed fixed.

 Al


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was very frustrated so I called the local shop that I bought it at, they told me to come in. I went there, they re did the bore site, set me up on there shooting range, helped me zero it out and now am currently shooting 2" gorups at 100 yards. It is amazing the amount of confidence you have when shooting well, but also the amount of confidence you don't have when shooting bad. This shop was great to work with, I will be buying more shooting equipment from them as needed.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry I didn't read it close enough


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Is great to find a good helpful gun shop. Some times you have to pay a few dollars more but the service many times is so much better than the box stores.

 Al


----------

